# Dropbox Referral



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm about to create a Dropbox account - anybody want to send me a referral link? From my understanding, we both will get an additional 250MB or 500MB, depending if you have a student account (email address ending in .edu) or not.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

http://db.tt/T2J8v3d

Wewt!


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> http://db.tt/T2J8v3d
> 
> Wewt!


Done.
Extra 250MB for you, for me.
If anyone wants to help me out, here's my referral.
http://db.tt/91fAcQcn


----------

